# Majek boats- 20-V vs. Extreme



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

I am seeing some good deals on both of these boats. I am possibly looking at getting out of my Kenner and going to one of these two.

I can't find a lot of information about these boats.

What is the draft of these boats? How do they handle rough water?

What are the main differences between these two?

I want to know more about them, so any opinions would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

majek 20-v drafts approx. 8 inches with a 175 evinrude... PM toby Z, hes got one and trying to sell it still.... The extreme has a similar hull as a transport Xl8r, drafts approx. 10 inches, with a 200-225 outboard out back. top speed for the extreme with a 225 mercury optimax will just be over 70, 71. (one person, no gas)

neither of them are going to handle ruff water no where near good as your kenner, but the extreme will handle rougher water better than the 20-v. 20-v wont push you as fast, it isnt a vented tunnel, so it creates drag and wont allow a high top speed. most tunnel boats are not vented, so thats why you dont see very many tunnel boats going over 50 mph.

the extreme and 20v has a so called 'v', but its real stowt and short from bottom to top. its a designed hull for purposes of the shallow water fisherman, yet can handle rough water.

im not for sure if the molds are the same for each hull, but the 20-v is tunnel driven boat. 

here some pics of each: 

1)extreme
2) 20v


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

Sport Marine in richmond deals in Majeks. They're good folks and will give you all the info you need. The extreme will eat up the rough water, but needs approx. 18-24 inches to get up. It will run in about 10-14. The 20-V runs like a flatbottom and will get up alot shallower that the extreme. Call Sport and talk to Bob or John. Also if they don't have any used in stock, they may know where you can find some.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

300X,

The reason you don't see many tunnel boats running over 50 miles per hour is that there is no pad for the hull to lift on. A bass boat or even an Extreme is a pad-vee hull. When you can "fly" that hull on the pad, you remove a lot of boat out of the water and reduce the resistance. The tunnel literally cuts the pad out of the boat. My exact boat is available with or without a tunnel. My boat has the tunnel and will run 51-53 mph loaded pretty heavy. The same hull without the tunnel will top 60 mph.

Just some info on generic hull design.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

If you are going to spend the money for a majek extreme, you may want to look at Pathfinder. IMHO I believe you get a lot more for your money. Plus the Pathfinder has so much more storage. The only thing is that I have not seen a Pathfinder do 70mph. It could probably be done with the right prop, but then again, only a select few actually need to go 70mph.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys.

I'm not really worried about speed. My kenner is a tunnel hull and avg. top speed is right around 30knts. I don't need to go 70mph.

What I do need is a boat that can handle rough water fairly well and get shallow.


pkredfish,

I have been curious about Pathfinder as well. What kind of performance are you getting? How shallow will it run on plane? How much to get on plane?

Thanks again!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i have a 2002 pathfinder with a 200 v-max hpidi with a bob's 10" setback and a custom built 4 blade...it will get up with 4 people, just under the knee cap, so about 20 inches (trim tabs make a difference)....ive ran it in about 12-14 inches is the shallowest i would take it. im sure it can run for 8-10 inches, but not for long, motor will over heat.

rough water, handles it really well (trim tabs help)...i can run 50-55 mph in 3 foot chop just hoping the waves, and when it gets air, it comes down pretty soft...


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I have fished out of an Extreme in many different conditions and owned a 20v for 4years. Both fantastic boats.. just meant to do different things. Extreme will run fast, eat up rougher water run fairly shallow.. Great boat for an angler that mostly sticks to open bays, deeper water, shorelines adjacent to open water or for an angler that likes to run skinny and really really knows their way around the bay.

The 20v is really more of a flats boat than a bay boat.. It will get up fairly skinny, run skinny as hell, and handle a light chop well. The V in the front allows it to ride much better than a flat bottom, but I can honestly tell you it is not a great rough water boat. It was my partner and I's first new boat, and I can not think of a boat I would have rather started out with. Majek's quality and resale value are as good or better as anything else available. The majek boys have a great product and they stand behind it.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

300X said:


> i have a 2002 pathfinder with a 200 v-max hpidi with a bob's 10" setback and a custom built 4 blade...it will get up with 4 people, just under the knee cap, so about 20 inches (trim tabs make a difference)....ive ran it in about 12-14 inches is the shallowest i would take it. im sure it can run for 8-10 inches, but not for long, motor will over heat.
> 
> rough water, handles it really well (trim tabs help)...i can run 50-55 mph in 3 foot chop just hoping the waves, and when it gets air, it comes down pretty soft...


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

*cat*

If you have some "quan" to spend.... don't discount the idea of a Cat either... After running the 20v for several years, we considered the Extreme as well as others.. And decided on the Tran Cat as the best all round fit for us. Runs fast, runs incredibly skinny, gets up skinny, and handles a chop well. Here


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Tran Cat vs. Extreme*

That is a heck of a nice looking Tran Cat there Salty Techsan. That color is sharp!

I fish several times a year with a friend/guide in my area (South Padre). He has been running a 21 Tran Cat for 3 years with a 200 V-Max. That has been the best all around boat I have ever ridden in. It runs very skinny, 3" easy! The cat hull is also very stable in rough waters, and yes it is quick.

He sold his Cat last month and now owns a 2006 Majek Extreme HP with a 225 HPDI. Believe it or not, this boat is capable of running almost as skinny as his Tran Cat did. We were cruising in 6" water yesterday with no problems. However, the boat does require about 18" to get up on plane. The boat flies no doubt, we were going 65 easy down the ICW. When the front came in yesterday and the waves started rolling...this boat stayed right on top of the waves and was Exremtely stable. I was impressed to say the least. You don't see many boats in SPI like this....most folks in this area have the Shallow Sports (or knockoffs), Cat hulls, Explorers, etc. The Extreme definitely can hold its own in our super skinny waters.

My Dad is in the market for a new boat and it was a toss up between several models which include the Tran Cat, Extreme, Shallow Sport and Mosca. He is now having a hard time deciding between an Extreme or Tran Cat.
I can't comment on the Majek 20V. I have only fished out of the Extreme and Redfish. I have heard from others though, that the 20V runs very similar to the Redfish in terms of rough water.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the information.

I really can't justify a boat like the Trans Cat or any cat or flat bottom for that matter.

When I don't fish saltwater, I fish some big lakes for stripers and am trying to find something that will work in both situations. I know that I will have to give a little and won't find the perfect boat.

I have been running a Kenner and have thought about staying with Kenner and just moving up to the 21', but I would rather have a nicer boat.

It really looks like Pathfinder is leading the way for my needs with the Extreme being a second choice.

I guess I will start looking for Pathfinders now! 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

Ross said:


> Thanks for all of the information.
> 
> I really can't justify a boat like the Trans Cat or any cat or flat bottom for that matter.
> 
> ...


I bought a FlatsCat 21 last April and use it 90% of the time on Sam Rayburn at my lake house. For me, it is the perfect combo of family, skiing, fishing, shallow, smooth in rough water (Big Sam can throw some big rollers), fuel efficient (w/ a Suzuki DF 140), and obviously designed for salt water. It's not a speed demon but moves fast enough for me, about 42 mph. Plus, based on my findings it seemed to be the only boat over 20' that did not require a 200HP motor or bigger to make it go. The big block motors will easily add $5K to the sticker price and you will be reminded of the thristy little ponies everytime you go to fill up.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> If you have some "quan" to spend.... don't discount the idea of a Cat either... After running the 20v for several years, we considered the Extreme as well as others.. And decided on the Tran Cat as the best all round fit for us. Runs fast, runs incredibly skinny, gets up skinny, and handles a chop well. Here


sweet rig...i love that boat


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey salty Techsan, saw that boat in Seadrift this weekend. Good looking rig. Unless there is another one like it out there.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

LWG and LXA 393.. Thanks for the compliment.. We're pretty gang pleased with the ride. That was indeed us in Seadrift this weekend. We fished pretty hard on Saturday, and slept in on Sunday. 

LXA, You must be talking about Todd Casey.. he is acutally the reason we bought the Tran.. He is a good buddy of my partner's. 

Ross,
I will tell you that both the Flats Cat and Tran Cat offer a much better ride that the 20v..


----------



## bcredfish (Aug 23, 2005)

Ross I have an idea of what your looking for and it seems to be the same thing I was looking for.You should really look at the Blue Wave,they even rig one for striper fishing.I just sold my 22 ft classic with a 150 ox66 and it ran 50 all day long loaded or unloaded with a four blade prop.I bought their 244 magnum and put a 250 four stroke on it and that boat will do anything I want in about 2.5 ft of water plus take me offshore without beating me up.Worth a look anyways


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Have u looked at the ShallowSport 21' Modified "V"?

It does the best of both worlds for us..........shallow water capabilities and the "V" to cut the chop.
We fished all weekend in the crazy weather and wind..........boy am I glad we had a V going across Aransas Bay and Corpus Christi Bay!

And, it is dry, dry, dry!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> LWG and LXA 393.. Thanks for the compliment.. We're pretty gang pleased with the ride. That was indeed us in Seadrift this weekend. We fished pretty hard on Saturday, and slept in on Sunday.
> 
> LXA, You must be talking about Todd Casey.. he is acutally the reason we bought the Tran.. He is a good buddy of my partner's. QUOTE]
> 
> You are correct, that's him.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*Ditto on the Tran Cat!*

I love my bote!



Salty Techsan said:


> If you have some "quan" to spend.... don't discount the idea of a Cat either... After running the 20v for several years, we considered the Extreme as well as others.. And decided on the Tran Cat as the best all round fit for us. Runs fast, runs incredibly skinny, gets up skinny, and handles a chop well. Here


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Salty, what do you get out of yours topped out with 2 people on board? Trying to figure out how much I am losing with my windsock of a console hehehe. I get 52/53 with my 200 with a 18p power tech prop @ 5200'ish all the way down on the JP and trimmed out.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

*I kind of like mine too...*

If any of you remember the weather, for the CC Trout Series tournemant, about 30 m/hr out of the north, I ran balls out into it without much roughness at all.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

stew1tx,
That's a good looking boat, man I'm jealous.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Stew... We're also running right at 52 WOT w/ our 225 EFI, we're now maxing at a little higher rpm than original.. I guess we wore a little more prop off than we had thought running over the sand in the low tides this winter.
... Hole shot is incredible... But I am willing to sacrifice a little of that holeshot for faster cruise speed/top end. I'd really like to be able to cruise close to 40 @ 4000 rpm w/o lugging the prop... thinking of tryiing a 3 bld.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

what pitch u running? I know another boat up here that has a 225 vmax on it and he pulls over 60, so I know yours can do better. I probably lose 5 m/hr with my console, especially if I have more than 2 people on board. 

I have a 3 blade merc lab racing prop you can try sometime. Not as good out of the hole, and I think a little tip cup would really help it down low, but it is real decent midrange up. My 17p 15" 4 bl lifter that Chris in CC put A BUNCH of tip cup on will run right with my other props up to 45-46, but that is all it will run, and the rpm's r lower, cant get much over say 4700-4800 with it while I can turn my 18p power tech mid 5's but I still manage a decent speed. Not what I can get out of my PT though. I'll be prefishing in POC this coming weekend if your around.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

stew1tx,


I really like the way you have your boat set up. Is that a livewell on the back of the raised console? Do you have an oxygen bottle mounted somewhere for it? Have you tried a Lifter from Phil in Victoria? I was told by another guy with a HPDI 225 that a 19 pitch Lifter from Phil put his boat (does not have a raised console) at 56 and had a better hole shot than the Powertech the boat had on it when he got it (don't know the details of that one).

I'v been thinking about building a Transcat using my current motor (HPDI 225) and am going to print a picture of yours as I want my console just like that if I ever do it.

I've heard the boat rides pretty well but can be wet. Does the raised console fix that?

Thanks!


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Check out the Marshall Intimidator www.marshall-marine.com


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> If any of you remember the weather, for the CC Trout Series tournemant, about 30 m/hr out of the north, I ran balls out into it without much roughness at all.


thats a sweeeeet boat...i mean awesome, congrats man

is that pic taken in "little bay" by key allegro?


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Just to let ya'll know I ended up with a 2200V Pathfinder.

Thanks for ya'lls help. Maybe one day I will be able to go about this the right way and have a striper boat, flats boat, and an offshore boat! Until then I will keep dreaming!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

*lifter*

I'm running a 4 blade lifter from Phil and love it for hole shot. The southshore seems to start out on plane and will jump with the JP all the way up. However my top end isn't what it should be. Winter/Spring when I stay in the back country I run the lifter and am happy with the mid 40's it turns. Summer/Fall I have a reworked mirage 3 blade that will push low 50's. If anyone is considering a lifter, Phil is the man!


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Junebug.. Where is Phil located?


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

you wont be disapoited in the redfishline as far as running skinny water the ride in open bays is kinda rough 2ft chops skinny, oh yea itll run,just dont blow holes in grass beds just my 2cts jay 98 redfishline 150


----------

